# Next Portland Lucky lab Meet and Ride Sun March 10th 2013



## fatbike (Mar 1, 2013)

12:30 Sunday at 1945 NW Quimby St.   Lucky Lab Brewery.



This is a monthly ride and meet every second Sunday rain or shine... Bring your bike... Ride... Bring parts and trade and sell. Bring your dog! See you there!!!


1945 NW Quimby St. Portland Oregon. 


Lucky Lab Brewery


----------



## adventurepdx (Mar 1, 2013)

Cool! Though this particular one may be a bit tough on attendees, as Daylight Savings Time starts that morn.

A question: how long does the ride/hang go on until? I typically work Sunday mornings, so I wouldn't be able to make it to the start. But I could possibly swing by later, if you guys come back to the Lab or go somewhere else.


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 1, 2013)

we hang around till when ever. usually till 3-4pm


----------



## Boris (Mar 1, 2013)

Dealing with approximates here, but if the weather's crummy, we'll just hang out there as Redline says until 3-4. If we do go for a ride that would probably be around 2. A ride wouldn't last more than an hour and we end up back at the Lucky Lab.


----------



## fatbike (Mar 1, 2013)

Thats about right on our hang time.


----------



## adventurepdx (Mar 2, 2013)

Thanks for the update. Hopefully I'll get a chance to swing by soon.


----------



## fatbike (Mar 7, 2013)

Reminder for the upcoming ride and meet. See you there...


----------



## adventurepdx (Mar 8, 2013)

fatbike said:


> Reminder for the upcoming ride and meet. See you there...




If I make it, I won't be riding a vintage balloon tired cruiser, but I will be riding something with balloon tires and slack angles. Two out of three ain't bad!


----------



## fatbike (Mar 9, 2013)

The focus is prewar balloon bicycle and earlier but anyone and any type of bicycle is welcome.


----------



## Boris (Mar 9, 2013)

*Pre-Seattle Parts*



fatbike said:


> The focus is prewar balloon bicycle and earlier but anyone and any type of bicycle is welcome.




I'll be bringing a few things to SELL or TRADE including: 2 bikes, 2 nice complete wheelsets, 1 mans NON-horizontal spring lobdell seat (needs recovering), and a few other small things. I hope some of you other guys bring some stuff too. Looks like the weather will be OK for a ride.


----------



## fatbike (Mar 10, 2013)

Sounds good Dave looking forward to seeing what you bring and what others may. Should be a really nice day with the weather... See you there!


----------



## fatbike (Mar 10, 2013)

Super fun turn out.... Quite a bit of bicycles to check out. We even had a raffle where prizes were given out. 
A perfect Sunday, bicycles, beer, trading, selling parts, raffling out vintage bicycle related prizes and a ride... Whats next? 

Fun filled event for sure.

Hopefully pix will be up soon. Thanks for all who made it.


----------



## BWbiker (Mar 16, 2013)

*Lucky Lab ride pics last Sunday*

Sorry about the delay posting these. Fun time at the Lab, three of us rode on this awesome spring like day! Check out Fatbikes latest - a 4 Gill Western Flyer......


View attachment 88642View attachment 88643View attachment 88644View attachment 88645


----------



## fatbike (Mar 16, 2013)

Thank you Brad for the pix. Good crew showed, but by the time we rode there were only three. We were the die hards


See you all next month.


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Mar 19, 2013)

*bikes*



Dave Marko said:


> I'll be bringing a few things to SELL or TRADE including: 2 bikes, 2 nice complete wheelsets, 1 mans NON-horizontal spring lobdell seat (needs recovering), and a few other small things. I hope some of you other guys bring some stuff too. Looks like the weather will be OK for a ride.




And what bikes did you bring that were for sale?


----------



## Boris (Mar 19, 2013)

I just ended up taking a JC Higgins project bike.


----------

